# Name /personalize your range?



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

The new range arrived today (Fulgor induction 30")..spent a while putting in a SS backsplash & leveling the unit.
Put felt pads on the legs..and sprayed lots of "Pledge" on the hardwood floor..easier sliding.
It would NOT slide back to within ~1.5' of the wall..it seems that the factory 50A plug has "ears" on it.
I trimmed off the upper "ear" & it fit in well after the trim! ;-)
Using it is a bit of a learning curve, even for the burner knobs!
Boils water very quickly..all I've done so far..
Cooked off the factory oven grease (Kaff-kaff!! @450 for an hour ..might need another go)
Will be installing the (free? BS!) Fulgor range hood tomorrow (pic shows the old Sears/Kenmore hood).
Will give an update as to the performance, etc. in coming days.
Back to the topic, ..
Fulgor will make/ send a free personalized front name plate..I thought of some , err,. names that the GF did not agree with! ;-) 
http://sofia.fulgor-milano.com/
Any unique opinions? Italian or ???

TIA!


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

After a couple of days use, I quite like the range, so far.
Ikea teflon fry pans take a bit to heat up..but that's OK by me - esp for a teflon fry pan.
Henckels pots heat up fairly fast/well.
Cast iron (on a teflon protective sheet) heats up unbelievably fast..smoking in ~ a minute.
Baking cookies today & tried _slightly _melting butter in the "non-magnetic" Kitchen Aid mixer bowl,..it actually worked! 
Set burner knob to the melt setting, on a _medium size_ burner & it recognized it as being "induction compatible"! Happy!
I'd never plop that bowl on an electric coil or gas range.
Seasoned the oven by convection roasting a couple of low-buck Italian sausages (what else does one season an Italian oven with? ) ;-)
The 3 oven racks are SS, but the ends bent around (not spot welded), one rack being a bearing slide-out thing.
Not used to the shiny-ish glass top & all the SS.. bit of a PITA to keep spotless.
Miss the grandparent's old white porcelain gas range..not much showed on it..other than spilled borscht!
Name tag?..GF suggested both of our names (_how boring!_)..not going to happen...I'll have to come up with an Italian quote.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Utterly impressed with it!
No longer going to do cast iron blackened chicken outside, cast iron pan gets white hot within 2 minutes (teflon sheet underneath).
Was making cinnamon buns today, had extra in aluminum foil pans..set them on top of the range, after proofing (another nice setting).
Guess what? As a test ...turned on a burner or 2.. range recognized the disposable aluminum pans as "metal" and started heating up! 
A hot crackle or 2 with in 2 seconds! Obviously shut it off..but..wow!
No, I don't work for the company..not a shill..
Happy, Happy, happy!! Hope it lasts!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Whenever I look for ranges I always opt for the least or no electronic controls. I've found them to be always a problem and expensive to fix- if they can be fixed at all. I recently had to junk my home range because the control board went bad and the oven wouldn't work. A replacement board couldn't be had after only 15 years. What you have is the epitome of what I would never buy. You couldn't get something with more electronics. Oh, I agree with you that it's amazing. It's just that I wouldn't be able to sleep at night thinking about what's going to crap out and how much it's going to cost to fix.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

I tend to agree with you - as to the less complicated, the better.
Unfortunately it's almost impossible to purchase a simple reliable home range lately.
I believe there's a company in California that is/was refurbishing old 50's gas ranges, not sure if they're still around.
Most of the latest ranges that I've looked at have terrible engineering..plastic touch controls/ touch panels on the top surfaces, facing up?
Like nothing is ever going to fall on it?
Our old GE range lasted over 25 years, replacing parts until they were obsoleted.
The latest $900 GE lasted almost 6 years - horrible engineering! Cheap flexible thin top, plastic controls, etc.
Main board was directly behind the control panel, not sealed, so the whole thing/CPU, etc. was covered in grease/cooking stuff.
Cleaned it a couple times & it worked for a bit, but finally gave up on it.
BTW, most online reviews, esp. by the manufacturers/retailers are shills lately.
Tried to do a bad review on the last range, nope, "bad reviews are not permitted/won't be posted"! Huh? Same as our cr*p B*sch dishwasher.
Between the bad engineering & the RoHS directive, not many products containing PCBs are going to last more than 8 years now..unless it's military, medical or aerospace.
Good discussion here: https://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/lead-free-solder-studies-by-nasa/
The ECU on our vehicle crapped out, dealer wanted ~$1,200 for replacement, I removed the lead free solder/replaced with leaded solder & car works just fine now!
Most failures on induction heaters are the MOSFETs or caps, which I'm capable of swapping out.
Just praying the main board is well sealed/protected.

.. /end techno blabber :emoji_robot:


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Hey, good for you! Nice to see other people here with skills besides cooking. Never know when it can save your ass.
I've been a critic of consumer kitchen equipment for ages. I replaced that electric range I spoke of above with a gas GE. I picked the one I did because it had a nice cast iron grate over the whole top and looked to have decent burners. I also didn't want to spend more than $900. What I got was burners that are almost useless. Every one is a different size, with the largest taking almost a half hour to bring a gallon of water to a rolling boil. The next largest barely maintains a rolling boil if I move the pot over to it. I'm beginning to think that this generation just doesn't cook anymore and that's why they can get away with making this junk. I also think that manufacturers are terrified of lawsuits from clueless people who shuldn't have something as dangerous as a range in their house. Or even scissors.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Latest update..
New dirt cheap $67 Amazon 12L stock pot arrived today (yes, chinese..sigh.., not paying $400-600 for a tremclad/whatever unit)
Seems good! Riveted handles, 18/10 SS, 3 ply..nice & shiny..probably won't last ..with my abuse..
10" diameter bottom
Washed, dried..added 4 Liters cold water & let the temp stabilize.
Start was 10.8C (51.44F) plopped on the big burner, on max.
7.5 minutes to a full boil..not sure if that's the norm..
..time to abuse it (and myself) with a plethora of deep frying! 
PS: heard that some induction tops have a "boiling ring"..not the case here.. even over all.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

You really have to stop looking on those consumer sites.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vi...num-clad-stock-pot-with-cover/473SSPOT12.html


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Unfortunately, the shipping to Kanada from that site is around $54, plus customs, excise fees & taxes.
Most things purchased here are ~2x of that in the US.
Gas here today in Vancouver is now ~$1.60 a liter.
Yes, we do take road trip/shopping trips to the US!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

OK. I didn't realize you were in Canada. Surely there must be restaurant supply places there.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Halb: Yes, Russell downtown Vancouver and a very close local, mostly Asian supplier (Attinson), buy from both, very good stuff ..but induction compatible is rare.

With the GF's help..decided on the nameplate. ...
English translation; "Eat Well | Live Well"








...back to the kitchen! ..Ukrainian tonite..


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Transglutaminase said:


> ..but induction compatible is rare.


I did do a bit of Googling before I posted for restaurant suppliers in and around Vancouver. What I found were really piss poor compared to the States and I did find that what you say is true. Seems like nobody has heard of induction up there.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Nameplate arrived today..via courier from Italy.
Probably paid an extra $200 for that alone!
The range's performance will now be improved ..by at least 10X!


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy to find this thread now that I have Fulgor MIlano Sofia of my own! Nice to see your cookware recs, @Transglutaminase

When I started looking for a new range back in November, there were so many choices for induction ranges - every place from Home Depot to Canadian Tire to the commercial appliance places have them these days, I paid cash, so got a really good deal on my range. Since then, it's gone up quite a bit.



halb said:


> You really have to stop looking on those consumer sites.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vi...num-clad-stock-pot-with-cover/473SSPOT12.html


Although a Canadian, I live close to the border, and regularly order from US sites which ship to a US address near me. The border guys rarely, if ever, charge duty when I take things across the line.. Taxes, maybe, but rarely duty.

Also getting a personalized nameplate - this range is staying with me for a long time!


Transglutaminase said:


> Gas here today in Vancouver is now ~$1.60 a liter.


btw, gas in Vancouver is up to 2.30 CDN/litre, or around $8.00/US gallon, maybe more.
Glad I have an EV. )


----------

